# Philippe Jaroussky



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi I have found a great video performed by Jaroussky.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/handel-opera-amadigi-di-gaula-aria.html

Have any of you seen him in concert?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Morganist said:


> Hi I have found a great video performed by Jaroussky.
> 
> http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/handel-opera-amadigi-di-gaula-aria.html
> 
> Have any of you seen him in concert?


I loved this aria, you made me buy the album! Thank you!

Martin


----------



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I loved this aria, you made me buy the album! Thank you!
> 
> Martin


I will put some more of his work up soon. There are some other works I think he has done well too.


----------

